

Research Libraries Rebuff Offers from Google and Microsoft to Place Books on Web - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/22/technology/22library.html?ex=1350705600&en=675a42b83786f587&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
lg
so paul buchheit leaves and they start being evil.

